# Is there a way to check Leaf purchase history? [solved]



## Anactoria (Nov 26, 2017)

So weirdly enough, logged into the game today and it seems like 200+ leaf tickets just vanished. I feel like I was playing this last night right before I fell asleep so some fingers might've slipped and some buttons might've been accidentally pushed. But I can't seem to find any trace of what I bought if that was the case! Does anyone know if there's a way to check what you bought with the tickets?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

I checked everything and I don't see there being a way. The leaf tickets page doesn't say nothing about the history.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 26, 2017)

i'd probably contact someone through the app about this


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

I’d like to have this. It would give me peace that I didn’t accidentally spend about 40 of them and it was a glitch that took my tickets


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2017)

Did you switch between an Android device and an iOS device? Leaf Tickets earned on one platform can only be spent on that same platform.


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 28, 2017)

Justin said:


> Did you switch between an Android device and an iOS device? Leaf Tickets earned on one platform can only be spent on that same platform.



Yes I did! Just realized this. But thank you!


----------

